# I need help deciding on an upgrade or not to upgrade



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been going round and round with Verizon on upgrades.
After a few calls and lengthy conversations, they have agreed to let me upgrade early to one of the following devices only:
Thundberbolt
Stratosphere
Charge
Breakout
Revolution

These are all 4g devices and 4g just became available in my area.
My other option is to wait until August and then I can upgrade to any device. (Bionic or Razor or even Galaxy Nexus by that point).

If I upgrade now I am told I can not upgrade again for 2 years, however, since we have 5 phones on the plan, and all five of them become eligible between August and December of next year, I am sure I could swap out an upgrade. Maybe not, but I am mainly interested in 4g as my phone does everything I need it to now, but if 4g is really that much faster, it would help me with my work somewhat.

So... is it worth it to get 4g? I do not know how much faster it is than 3g.

Which phone to choose.

Any input appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

4g is very fast. 
I have the thunderbolt and am looking to upgrade. I would lean away from the bolt. First phone on 4g had some growing pains.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

dakoop said:


> 4g is very fast.
> I have the thunderbolt and am looking to upgrade. I would lean away from the bolt. First phone on 4g had some growing pains.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What about the bolt don't you like?

It has a CM7 port, unlike the Charge, which appears to be dead on CM7.

I'm leaning toward the thunderbolt right now... Charge is my second choice them Revolution.


----------

